# The Country Monsanto Poisoned



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Didn't know Argentina had gotten this "monsantoed" but people need to know because what the pos's can't fool others with they force feed us.

Argentina: The Country That Monsanto Poisoned


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good find odd.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There could be more truth to the article then most would think.

https://news.vice.com/article/argen...eed-the-world-but-might-be-making-locals-sick


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I am concerned about what Monsanto does and sells, let me play devil's advocate here.
Since we don't seem to be seeing the same kind of problems here in the states, what is the 
possibility the problem lies with the people in Argentina? Here in the states, pesticide/herbicide
applicators must take and pass tough classes and then take and pass state exams before they 
can apply such chemicals. I don't know what kind of regulations Argentina has in place if any. 
But considering the severity of the problems being blamed on Monsanto products, could it be the 
problem lies with unregulated/untrained applicators. You know the old saying, if a little is good
a lot is better. Are they spraying during windy conditions? If an applicator/farmer is buying 
more chemical than he really needs per acre, will a supplier say "Whoa, that's too much." Or 
will he shut his mouth and let the applicator/farmer spend his money?

Chemical application is only as good as the man applying it. While not the same, the Bhopal 
disaster in India in 1984 comes to mind. Untrained/improperly trained employees, greedy 
Indian bosses failing to do proper maintenance killed hundreds of people and injured thousands.
I wonder if it is the same thing as giving a firearm to an untrained person and seeing what happens.

Here is a site that seems to talk out of both side of it's internet mouth. Seems to say both good and
bad things about Monsanto. Why Is Monsanto the Most Hated Company in the World? (MON)

Considering the human race is reproducing at an alarming rate, food crop growth can't match the 
population grown much longer. From what I've read, it seems that with the advent of cheap oil and
use of oil to create cheap fertilizer, the population has been booming and we see the results today
across the world and even here in the US. Unless population control is implemented and populations
decrease, which I doubt they will, Monsanto's supposed mad scientist creations may be the only way 
to feed everybody. And how long can we continue to do that? The Nazis just before the war used the
idea that intelligent peoples had only a couple of children per family, and this small family was 
capable of taking care of itself without government intervention. They went on to say that ignorant
peoples always had lots of children. Therefore countries of ignorant people like Poland, the Nazis 
choice of comparison would eventually have to overrun Germany because they could not support them-
selves on the limited land in Poland. Therefore the Nazis must invade Poland and preemptively stop 
the invasion of Germany by the Polish. The Nazis didn't seem to take in count that Poland was not as
industrially developed as Germany, having next to no tractors and farm machinery. The farm families
needed lots of kids to do the work, just as my farmer mom and dad had 6 children in the 1930s thru 
1940s. While there seems to be a modicum of truth in their logic, I have to ask, how long before we 
and the rest of the world hit the point of diminishing returns or are we already past that point?

That said, my third arm and hand comes in handy to scratch my new ear on my A$$ while typing lengthy
posts with my other two hands.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Since we don't seem to be seeing the same kind of problems here in the states"
?
I see fat people with lots of organicity, but here its not always easy to point to origens.
They say they are feeding them 60% gmo here, but we counter eat and only been here 2 years. I don't see the bodies to say.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There is no going back to the simple, mostly manually operated farm. It would mean a massive human die off. Monsanto, Exxon, and companies like them feed the world.

Fertilizer, pest control, weed control: natural gas feedstock, oil for energy
Tilling and harvesting: oil powered machinery
Water: wells and pumps powered by gas or oil
Feedlot type animal husbandry: very energy, chemical, and drug intensive

Like it or hate it, mankind is stuck with the Monsanto's.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Contribute politically or bribe the right people, regulations will allow you to spray away. At least with your product.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you would be surprised what these companies do try to make a buck-when I was in Africa nestle supplied the locals with free baby formula they told them it was better for the babies than milk, a few months later when the ones that believed them stopped producing milk , nestle stopped giving it to them for free and started charging for it-like the people could barley afford running water -big ass WTF -yes we were pissed and so was the teams wallets.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup that's what gets done

"here is no going back to the simple, mostly manually operated farm. It would mean a massive human die off. "

So we have to wait a couple years. Meh.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My guess is a generation or two before the great die off starts. Could be wrong, could be next week. Don't know for sure.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't Cry for me Argentina
Banana republics make great testing grounds:spank:

The corruption in these country's make our people look like Boy Scouts


----------

